# as built



## jemunoz0

Estoy buscando la traducción más exacta posible de "as built" aplicada al software, en concreto para la frase "As built software design".
La traducción "Diseño de software tal y como está construido" es lo más aproximado que se me ha ocurrido pero no me parece muy correcta.
Gracias


----------



## ruina

¿Podrías poner una frase más larga o un pequeño párrafo? Gracias.


----------



## Alyona

Debe significar algo parecido a lo siguiente: Software como fue diseñado por la empresa fabricante.

Pero sí que vamos a esperar una frase más larga y otras opiniones.


----------



## jemunoz0

Antes de nada, gracias por las respuestas.
Mi problema es que "As built software design" se trata de el título de una sección. Por si sirve de algo aquí está la sección completa.

"As built" software design. 
This paragraph shall contain, or reference an appendix or other deliverable document that contains, information describing the design of the "as built" CSCI. The information shall be the same as that required in a Software Design Description (SDD), Interface Design Description (IDD), and Database Design Description (DBDD), as applicable. If these documents or their equivalents are to be delivered for the "as built" CSCI, this paragraph shall reference them. If not, the information shall be provided in this document. Information provided
in the headers, comments, and code of the source code listings may be referenced and need not be repeated in this section. If the SDD, IDD, or DBDD is included in an appendix, the paragraph numbers and page numbers need not be changed.

NOTA: CSCI=Elemento de configuración SW


----------



## Langosta

Yo también estoy teniendo ahora mismo problemas con esa pequeña frase.

Les paso el contexto:

"The importance of sizing and matching the dampers have been explained, with respect to the authority and other control aspects. However, for the final calculation and sizing of the damper, we refer to the damper manufacturer’s tables, charts and instructions.
 
*The range controller simplifies the sizing, and makes it possible to adjust for the "as built" conditions."*
** 
Gracias por cualquier sugerencia.
 
Langosta


----------



## rafaelbg

Esta expresión no se suele traducir porque normalmente se entiende a que se refiere. Vamos que es una filosofia o método de trabajo.

Yo la he visto en el contexto de la construcción. Lo normal es hacer los planos de algo con el resto de la documentación y luego construirlo; pero ya sea porque es algo muy sencillo, o muy complejo para planearlo con antelación, se invierte este orden y se toman las decisiones sobre la marcha para después hacer la documentación. Supongo que una traducción buena sería "como quedó", "como quedó hecho" o "como se realizó".

Imagino que el software "as built" es el que se programa a la vez que se ve como va funcionando y detectando fallos.


----------



## incarau

¿Y cómo sería en la construcción de edificios. "Como se construyó"? Si puedes ayudarme en eso te agradecería.


----------



## RIU

Hola:
Por lo menos en proyectos técnicos se refiere al diseño y ejecución a necesidades del cliente y entrega llaves en mano.


----------



## alberto magnani

Según especificaciones.


----------



## Ing. Carlos A. Lecaro S.

Bien, para los que en adelante necesiten una definición de As-Built: Normalmente se utiliza esta frase para proyectos constructivos de Ingeniería Civil. Toda obra se realiza basada en los planos del proyecto previamente realizados y aprobados. Una vez que ha finalizado la construcción, se deben realizar nuevos planos de cómo quedó terminada dicha construcción, adicionando los cambios que se hubieren hecho.  Estos planos definitivos del proyecto terminado son los denominados As-Built La frase puede ser también utilizada para el caso de un software, es decir, cómo quedó finalmente escrito e igual, si se trata de un hardware, maquinaria, vehículos, naves espaciales, etc. No confundir un proyecto As-Built con un "Turnkey Project". Los "turnkey projects" son los denominados "llave en mano" o "listos para ser usados". Saludos cordiales.


----------



## lmgutie

"como está construido", "como está construido", etc.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ing. Carlos A. Lecaro S. said:


> Bien, para los que en adelante necesiten una definición de As-Built: Normalmente se utiliza esta frase para proyectos constructivos de Ingeniería Civil. Toda obra se realiza basada en los planos del proyecto previamente realizados y aprobados. Una vez que ha finalizado la construcción, se deben realizar nuevos planos de cómo quedó terminada dicha construcción, adicionando los cambios que se hubieren hecho.  Estos planos definitivos del proyecto terminado son los denominados As-Built La frase puede ser también utilizada para el caso de un software, es decir, cómo quedó finalmente escrito e igual, si se trata de un hardware, maquinaria, vehículos, naves espaciales, etc. No confundir un proyecto As-Built con un "Turnkey Project". Los "turnkey projects" son los denominados "llave en mano" o "listos para ser usados". Saludos cordiales.



En Argentina, dentro del rubro construcción, sería un _(plano) conforme a obra_, pero sospecho que no debe ser la frase elegida en un contexto de informática...


----------

